# Guys in 20's please answer!!



## separated2000 (Nov 10, 2012)

Ok so in short. Met a guy, talked everyday for 3 weeks via phone and text (he lives 10 hours away). Last Saturday we agreed to stop talking. My reasons don't really matter for this question. He agreed and said he was thinking the same thing because he isn't ready for a relationship (we agreed to that in the beginning. We both want to be single.). I should add that we haven't been physical. Also, because like he said from the beginning "he's scared about how he felt about me" he's been hurt in relationships. So I was gonna visit him and my uncle (he works at my uncles resort) but of course cancelled it. Well on Monday he text me and started by saying "I know I'm not supposed to contact you" which was a weird way to say it for me at least and maybe I'm thinking too much into it, but it sounded more like i set the rules instead of it being mutual. Guys, tell me if I'm thinking too much into that please. Second thing is this, we text a little bit back and forth. The last thing I text was "it was nice to see your name pop up on my screen". No response from him. So my question is, was that because he couldn't same the same thing back? Also, do you think he ever thinks about me? Or wants to contact me? Cause I know I want to contact him, but just remaining strong. Guys help!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I’m not a 20’s guy. But things have not really changed all that much between men/women since the dawn of time.


separated2000 said:


> The last thing I text was "it was nice to see your name pop up on my screen". No response from him. So my question is, was that because he couldn't same the same thing back?


You will drive yourself nuts if you do this… if you analyze everything that is and/or is not said. If every time one of you responded, the other answered back.. your texting would have never ended. Someone has to end it. 

It seems that you feel that you put yourself out there a bit too much in saying that and needed confirmation back from him because of that. So say a bit less in the future.


separated2000 said:


> Also, do you think he ever thinks about me?


Of course he thinks about you and wants to contact you… he contacted you didn’t he? 


separated2000 said:


> Cause I know I want to contact him, but just remaining strong. Guys help!!


He told you that he does not want to talk to you anymore ‘cause he does not want a relationship. Now he’s contacted you. He is giving you mixed signals. Another way to look at it is that he’s playing yo-yo with you.

He pushed you away by saying that he does not want to talk any more. Then he texts you to pull you back in. Don’t let him play this game with you. This usually leads to either nothing or a long on-again, off-again relationship. In either case it’s frustration.

Guys often do this… they pull away and take time thinking about what they want. If they come back to you, that means that they really want you. If they don’t.. it means you are better off without them. Do not pursue him. Don’t be overly enthusiastic if he texts you.

He has no idea what he wants right now. It sounds like you really do not have any idea either. Just back off. Get busy. If he comes back later with a strong resolve that he wants a real relationship… and you want one too, then you two can start from scratch. But you don’t need to be a yo-yo… not ever.

How old are the 2 of you?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You have two threads going on this same topic. You will get better responses if you only have one. So delete one of them.


----------

